# Regional section?



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably been discussed a lot, but how about a section that is split into regions (South West, North East etc etc) where people can recommend gyms, PT's, stores, organise a pub lunch. Whatever they want.

Just a thought.


----------

